# Water thermometers



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

What water thermometer do you prefer and why?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Cheap dial ones from supply house as I break or lose them easily.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I pick up lab style thermometers from the local surplus store. They're generally under $10 each (can't remember exactly).

I'll eyeball a few and pick ones that are reading the same temps on the shelf. There's always one or two that are way off in left field - I leave them for the local crack/meth cookers.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

We're talking about thermometers for setting shower valve temperatures, right?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> We're talking about thermometers for setting shower valve temperatures, right?


Yes . . . I was wondering if the digital ones that are more expensive last longer or more costly because it becomes a gadget. Then there is that nagging thought, you get what you pay for.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

My multimeter has a temp sensor I use.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

None really keep the setting .Use your ac unit in the vehicle to calibrate them. If I rmeember the ac in a car wil get down to 56 degrees ,set them and work your magic.

Dgital seem to not last as long . I buy them from ace hardware and they are used for cooking.Same thing.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Phat Cat said:


> Yes . . . I was wondering if the digital ones that are more expensive last longer or more costly because it becomes a gadget. Then there is that nagging thought, you get what you pay for.


I have a Fluke meter that has the final say.

Day to day, I use a bottom shelf baking thermometer for setting the High Limits on shower/tub and shower only installations.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> I have a Fluke meter that has the final say.
> 
> Day to day, I use a bottom shelf baking thermometer for setting the High Limits on shower/tub and shower only installations.


Dual purpose - I like that. Maybe a turkey baster to remove the last bit of water out of the toilet tank to go with the baking thermometer. :blink:

I was kinda looking for something a bit cooler, without being several hundred dollars.

BTW, not making fun of you. Only the thermometer. This is going to be a gift.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Richard Hilliard said:


> None really keep the setting .Use your ac unit in the vehicle to calibrate them. If I rmeember the ac in a car wil get down to 56 degrees ,set them and work your magic.
> 
> Dgital seem to not last as long . I buy them from ace hardware and they are used for cooking.Same thing.


would putting them in boiling water be more accurate? Car may not get down to 56 on a 120 day.

I have a fluke that I use for temperature but maybe a digital cooking thermometer would be best?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Phat Cat said:


> Dual purpose - I like that. Maybe a turkey baster to remove the last bit of water out of the toilet tank to go with the baking thermometer. :blink:
> 
> I was kinda looking for something a bit cooler, without being several hundred dollars.
> 
> BTW, not making fun of you. Only the thermometer. This is going to be a gift.


I like the Fluke Multimeter as the final word.

It's never failed me.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> I like the Fluke Multimeter as the final word.
> 
> It's never failed me.


Thank you! Hope your random thought wasn't due to my response. I did appreciate your response and your quip about punching someone in the face. :yes: May I suggest a 30-40 mile trip for your 'fix?'

I was kinda surprised to find out plumbers don't have their own little gadget - my internet research turned up a lot of oven thermometers & grill thermometers. I swear, plumbers really don't get any respect after all.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Ac in most cars will get to 45.

I prefer Cooper-Atkins. Very accurate. We use them for Ac work as well.

Problem is when the freaking inspector has a $2.00 thermometer, that 10 degrees off........


----------

